# Some spells, a childish character, and a self-deprecating player. What's not to like?



## Lela (Sep 22, 2005)

As long as each spell I've created has already been typed, I figured I'd put them out here.  Feel free to peruse at your leisure and give any feedback that comes to mind.

There will be errors, both miner and major.  I've only been studying the book since Saturday night (about 4 days).  It's not recommended that anyone use these unless you give them a close look, though you are welcome to add them to your own game--not that I could stop you.

As for posting or printing, let's hold off on that for a bit.  Once they've been given a closer look, I'll give my ok (so long as I'm referenced).

Now, on to the juicy bits.  A couple things that should be noted about me, the character, and the campaign:


I've been DMing for a while and this is my first real go at a PC in, oh, about a year.  I'm taking a break and fully intend to have fun with this.  As such, my character will enjoy himself in every way he can.
 He's Peter Pan/Puck based, appearing 12 years old and delighting in his youth and perceived immaturity.  Why he's young has yet to be determined.  I've considered the Move Time list.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated (See Attachment for working draft of character sheet if you'd like more details).
Peter is not a letch, though it may appear so.  As an example, he uses _Peter's Busty Women_, along with_ Grapes Are Good_, to enjoy leaning back and being fed.  Beyond that, it's all innuendo and the occasional prank.
He's a rather complex character who plays himself off as being simple.  Like Puck, he views the rest of the world as both a toy and the most important thing in the universe.  His choices, while seemingly random, always have a purpose.  That includes spell names.  You should notice the occasional vocabulary word you may need to look up.  Additions or suggestions are certainly welcome.
All spell's names must be 3 words long (exceptions include extensions like "Lesser," "Greater," "Still," etc.  Read the character sheet if you care why.
One of the two DMs has included the Seduction skill (as a separate skill) in the past.  A couple spells are based off the assumption that it will be included.  Note: Happily, we'll be using Diplomacy or Bluff, whichever is appropriote.  I'll make the relevent changes below when I get the chance.
I'm dyslexic.  Please point out any spelling, grammar, or coding errors you notice.  I've spell checked and proofread but something always gets through.
Changes made since this began are in Dark Slate Blue and posted seperately.

Anything else that needs explaining will be put forth in an additional post and listed above.

Enjoy,


*Glory of Youth, Lesser*
Infuse Fire 3/Infuse Air 1/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +4 enhancement bonus to Charisma and a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity.  _Costs:_ Enhance Ability Score (Cha) 3 MP, Enhance Ability Score (Dex) 1 MP, Duration 1 MP.

*Little Lecherous Liar, Lesser, Still*
Infuse Fire 2/Metamagic 2/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +9 to all bluff checks for the duration.  No gestures are necessary.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 2, Still Spell 2 MP, Duration 1 MP.
Oft used command words: “C'mon, you believe me, right?” “Believe Me” “ “What?” or any other simple phrase.

*Peter’s Lilting Command*
Charm Humanoid 3 / Gen 1
*Total MP:* 4
*Range:* 30 ft
*Duration:* One Minute
*HD Threshold:* 6 HD
You give the target a one or two-word command, which it obeys, though it may distort your intent.  If the order is dangerous, the target receives a +2 to his save and if the order is obviously suicidal, the target automatically resists.  The target does not receive additional saving throws each round.  _Costs:_  0 MP Simple Language Command, 3 MP Subtle Enchantment, 1 MP Range.

*Peter’s Heavy Breathing*
Evoke Air 3/ Gen 2
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* 30 ft, Discerning
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex Half and Fortitude Partial
You create explosion of Air in a central point, dealing 3d6 pts of damage (Reflex Half).  In addition, those affected must make a Fortitude save or be knocked back 5 ft in a direction chosen by the caster.  All targets must move the same direction (creatures moving up move ¼ the distance).  For every 5 pts the creature fails its saving throw, the creature moves an additional 5 ft.  Creatures who move more than 10 ft fall over as if tripped.

The caster must choose 5 creatures who are affected by this spell.  _Costs:_ 1 MP Mild Side Effect (Knockback), 2 MP Air Damage, 1 MP Discerning, 1MP Range.

*Peter's Wondrous View*
Move Air 4 / Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
You grant a creature touched a fly speed equal to their base speed with average maneuverability. _Costs:_ Move Air 4 MP, Duration 1 MP.

*Protect the Fallen*
Illusion Shadow 3/Heal 1/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 4
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
The affected creature is protected by invisibility and is healed for 1d6 HP.  If the affected creature deals damage to, or casts a spell and has it resisted by, another creature, that creature is allowed to attempt to disbelieve automatically, with a +4 bonus.  Designed to protect allies who’ve been sent into unconsciousness, this spell proves useful in other situations.  _Costs:_ 3 MP Complex Visual Illusion, 1 MP Curing.

*That's Not Good*
Move Space 4/Illusion Shadow 1/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Teleport up to 150 ft away and become partially invisible, granting a +10 bonus to Sneak checks made to avoid being seen.  The teleport effect can be activated once at any time during the spell.  _Costs:_ Teleport 4 MP, Standard Visual Illusion 1 MP.

*Touch of Healing, Greater*
Heal 1/ Gen 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
Heal 2d6 pts of damage to target touched. _Costs:_ Cure Damage 1 MP.



*Spells Known*

*Essence of Life*
Heal 5/ Gen 0
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
Heal 6d6 pts of damage to target touched.  _Costs:_ Cure Damage 5 MP.

*Essence of Life, Ranged*
Heal 4/ Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* 30 ft
Heal 5d6 pts of damage to target.  _Costs:_ Cure Damage 4 MP, Range 1 MP.

*Germain’s All-Consuming Defense*
Abjure Nature 4/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
+5 enhancement bonus to all armor classes (normal, touch, flat-footed).  Does not stack with any other enhancement bonuses.  _Costs:_ Armor Class Nature 4 MP, Duration 1 MP.

*Grapes Are Good*
Create Nature 0/Gen 3
*Total MP:* 3
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You create a massive pile of grapes in a large wooden bowl.  At the end of the spell, grapes that were consumed disappear, leaving you with an empty stomach.  _Costs:_ Food 0 MP, duration 3 MP.

*I See You*
Divination 5/ Gen 0
*Total MP:* 5
Make a Divination check, DC 10 + Time Modifier (pg 53).  If you succeed you gain an overview of the history (or future) of the subject up to the limits of the time modifier in a given span of time.  The shorter the span of time, the more details your receive; the longer, the more general the information.  For example, if you sought the details on a  sword for one week's worth of time, you will see what battles it has been used in and who it has killed.  If you look to the past 100 years you'll only get a vague recollection of it's owners.  If you succeed the DC by 10 or more you gain more specific information (though never the full history).  _Costs:_ Divination 5 MP.

*Little Lecherous Liar, Lesser*
Infuse Fire 4//Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), the target can add a +15 to all bluff checks for the duration.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 4, Duration 1 MP.
Oft used command words: “C'mon, you believe me, right?” “Believe Me” “ “What?” or any other simple phrase.

*Make it Count*
Infuse Force 3/Gen 2
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Area: 10 ft Radius
Choose up to 5 creatures within the area receive a +3 to attack and damage rolls.  _Costs:_ Enhance Attack 4 MP, Area 1 MP, Discerning 1 MP.

*Peter's Deliquescing Wink, Lesser*
Infuse Fire 2/ Gen 3
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One Hour
Target gains a +9 to all Diplomacy checks.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 2 MP, Duration 3 MP.

*Peter's Twinkling Eyes, Lesser*
Spellcraft 0/ Gen 1
*Total MP:* 1
*Range:* Personal
Area: 10 ft Radius
Casting Time: 1 Minute
Sky blue eyes appear as if clouds are flowing through them.  Make a Spellcraft check (DC 0).  If you succeed you know if there is any magic in the area of effect.  If you succeed by 10 or more, you know roughly how many different magical effects there are and what their general power levels are (ambient 1 MP, faint 5 MP, moderate 10 MP, strong 20 MP, overwhelming 21+ MP).  You also know whether any given creature in the area of effect has spellcasting, spell-like, or supernatural abilities.  If there are more than 8 spells you learn the range of power from weakest to strongest but need to make an individual check for each item.  You may make an additional check each round during the casting time, keeping the highest (except as noted above).  _Costs:_ Detect Magic 0 MP, 1 MP Area.

*Touch of Healing*
Heal 0/ Gen 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
Heal 1d6 pts of damage to target touched. _Costs:_ Cure Damage 1 MP.

*Wet, Snapping, Towel*
Create Nature 0/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Creates a soft, clean cotton towel. The towel can be soapy or clean, and scented in a wide variety of floral scents.  Additionally, a small discolored patch in the corner can be sucked on to provide nutrients (you'd need to add the Enduring Life enhancement for the nutrients to last longer than the spell's duration).  The towel has additional properties based on other spell lists that you know as follows:
Create Water: The towel can be any reasonable degree of wet, useful for cleaning yourself off or snapping fellow party members who annoy you.
Create Fire: The towel can be any reasonable degree of warmth.
Create Ice: The towel can be any reasonable degree of cold.. obviously not at the same time.


*Spells Sot After*

*Glory of Youth*
Infuse Fire 5/Infuse Air 3/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 9
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +6 enhancement bonus to Charisma and a +4 Enhancement bonus to Dexterity.  _Costs:_ Enhance Ability Score 5 MP, Duration 1 MP.

*Glory of Youth, Greater*
Infuse Fire 11/Infuse Air 5/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 17
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +10 enhancement bonus to Charisma and a +6 enhancement bonus to Dexterity.  _Costs:_ Enhance Ability Score (Cha) 11 MP, Enhance Ability Score (Dex) 5 MPDuration 1 MP.

*Grapes Are Good, Satiating*
Create Nature 1/Create Life 2/Gen 3
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Hour and Persistent
You create a massive pile of grapes in a large wooden bowl.  The grapes that are consumed become part of you and are considered nourishment.  _Costs:_ Food 1 MP, enduring enchantment 2 MP, duration 3 MP.

*Little Lecherous Liar*
Infuse Fire 6/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 7
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +21 to all bluff checks for the duration.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 6, Duration 1 MP.
Appropriate command words: “C'mon, you believe me, right?” “Believe Me” “ “What?” etc.

*Little Lecherous Liar, Greater*
Infuse Fire 10/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 11
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
By casting this spell, using an appropriate command word (or words), you can add a +33 to all bluff checks for the duration.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 6, Duration 1 MP.
Appropriate command words: “C'mon, you believe me, right?” “Believe Me” “ “What?” etc.

*Peter's Busty Women*
Summon Humanoid 4/Gen 3
*Total MP:* 7 MP
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You summon two busty female identical twins (of any age) who will do your bidding.  Each woman is CR ½.  It's recommended that you use Create Nature to get yourself some grapes. _Costs:_ Summon Humanoid 2 MP, Obedient 2 MP, Duration 3 MP.

*Peter's Deliquescing Wink*
Infuse Fire 5/ Gen 3
*Total MP:* 8
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One Hour
Gain a +18 to all Diplomacy checks.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 5 MP, Duration 3 MP.

*Peter's Deliquescing Wink, Greater*
Infuse Fire 8/ Gen 3
*Total MP:* 11
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One Hour
Gain a +27 to all Diplomacy checks.  _Costs:_ Enhance Skill 8 MP, Duration 3 MP.

*Peter's Perfect View*
Move Air 6 / Gen 8
*Total MP:* 14
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Day
You grant a creature touched a fly speed equal to their base speed with perfect maneuverability. _Costs:_ Move Air 6 MP, Duration 8 MP.

*Peter's Sybarite Harem*
Summon Humanoid 10/ Gen 3
*Total MP:* 13
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You summon 5 women of CR ½ each.  You may choose the general physical proportions—though they all look exactly the same.  Each one obeys your orders and seeks to serve you.  _Costs:_ Summon Humanoid 5 MP, Obedient 5 MP, Duration 3 MP.

*In Progress*



*Peter’s Impertinent Playhouse*
Some form of Magnificent Mansion (May or may not include women and playground equipment).

*Peter's Twinkling Eyes, Greater*
Identify (Spellcraft rules):
Sky blue eyes appear as if clouds are flowing through them.

*Well, I'm Safe*
Move Space /Heal 1/Gen
Looking to make it a contingency spell (1 hour->1 day) with "Any on this plane".


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 22, 2005)

That character sounds like a lot of fun!

 And the spells are very well crafted, I may have to borrow a couple of them 

Some typo's tho:

 In *Peter's Heavy Breathing*, you refer to Fire damage vice Air damage

 In *Peter's Wonderous View, Lesser*.. you copied the base spell's MP costs

 In *Protect the Fallen*, is that an invisibility effect or a 'he looks like a mound of dirt' illusion?

 I don't have my books handy, but I think *Peter's Busty Women* could be done with 4 MP, summoning 2 obediant CR 1/3 critters should not cost more than 1MP. 

Look forward to seeing more! I may have to have Peter wander through my campaign world just for the reaction


----------



## Marius Delphus (Sep 22, 2005)

<EDIT: Never mind.>


----------



## Lela (Sep 22, 2005)

Changed the cost on _Glory of Youth, Lesser_

I'd listed it as Enhance Ability Score 5 MP.  Which is both wrong and incomplete.

New Costs:

_Costs:_ Enhance Ability Score (Cha) 3 MP, Enhance Ability Score (Dex) 1 MP, Duration 1 MP.




			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> That character sounds like a lot of fun!




He has been!  I've only played him once, on Saturday night, but I don't think I've enjoyed a character more in a long time--if ever.



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> And the spells are very well crafted, I may have to borrow a couple of them




Thanks, and you're welcome to do so.  I'm a rather organized person with a need for everything to match up well, thus my attempt at being complete with every entry.



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> In *Peter's Heavy Breathing*, you refer to Fire damage vice Air damage




Thanks.  New Entry:

*Peter’s Heavy Breathing*
Evoke Air 3/ Gen 2
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* 30 ft, Discerning
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex Half and Fortitude Partial
You create explosion of Air in a central point, dealing 3d6 pts of damage (Reflex Half).  In addition, those affected must make a Fortitude save or be knocked back 5 ft in a direction chosen by the caster.  All targets must move the same direction (creatures moving up move ¼ the distance).  For every 5 pts the creature fails its saving throw, the creature moves an additional 5 ft.  Creatures who move more than 10 ft fall over as if tripped.

The caster must choose 5 creatures who are affected by this spell.  _Costs:_ 1 MP Mild Side Effect (Knockback), 2 MP Air Damage, 1 MP Discerning, 1MP Range.



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> In *Peter's Wonderous View, Lesser*.. you copied the base spell's MP costs




There isn't a _Peter's Wondrous View, Lesser_.  I assume you're refering to _Peter's Wondrous View_ having _Peter's Perfect View_'s MP costs.  Fixed.

New Entry:

*Peter's Wondrous View*
Move Air 4 / Gen 1
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
You grant a creature touched a fly speed equal to their base speed with average maneuverability. _Costs:_ Move Air 4 MP, Duration 1 MP.



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> In *Protect the Fallen*, is that an invisibility effect or a 'he looks like a mound of dirt' illusion?




Should be Invisibility.  That way it's useful to those of us not laying on the ground too.  Thanks.  Fixed.

New Entry:

*Protect the Fallen*
Illusion Shadow 3/Heal 1/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 4
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Minute
The affected creature is protected by invisibility and is healed 1d6 HP.  If the affected creature deals damage to, or casts a spell and has it resisted by, another creature, that creature is allowed to attempt to disbelieve automatically, with a +4 bonus.  Designed to protect allies who’ve been sent into unconsciousness, this spell proves useful in other situations.  _Costs:_ 3 MP Complex Visual Illusion, 1 MP Curing.



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> I don't have my books handy, but I think *Peter's Busty Women* could be done with 4 MP, summoning 2 obediant CR 1/3 critters should not cost more than 1MP.




It lists 1/2 but not 1/3rd.  I just used the table for 1/2.  Would the women be considered 1/3?



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Look forward to seeing more! I may have to have Peter wander through my campaign world just for the reaction




He's great.  I'll have to give a description of the interegation scene we had.  That was just fun.  The look on the DM's face when I asked if our prisoner had chest hair. . .


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 23, 2005)

Terry Pratchett said:
			
		

> You spend twenty years learning the spell that makes nude virgins appear in your bedroom, and then you're so poisoned by quicksilver fumes and half-blind from reading old grimoires that you can't remember what happens next...




Seemed applicable


----------



## Lela (Sep 23, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Seemed applicable



 LOL, thanks John.  Gotta love Terry Pratchett.


Well, one of the DMs and I just finished talking and we've come to the conclusion that Peter is part fey.  Amongst a rich supply of background material to pull from (such as sleeping habits) it will grant a +2 racial bonus to Cha.  Yey crunchy bits.

He skimmed the spells and, having used EoM before, found them to work perfectly both for the campaign and character.  We play again on Saturday, where I will hopefully write more spells and refine the character a touch more.  I just need to find somewhere to get him printed out. . .

In the mean time, any other feedback (or even spell ideas) you guys can offer, as always, are appreciated.


----------



## Lela (Sep 23, 2005)

Couple more spells I came up with last night.  The name's were a joke my DM tossed out but I figured they suited Peter's personality.

*Extreme Orgasmic Bliss*
Charm Humanoid 7/Gen 1
*Total MP:* 8
*Range:* 30 ft
*Duration:* 1 Minute
*Saving Throw:* Will Partial
*HD Threshold:* 14
The creature is filled with uncontrollable joyous spasms, falling prone.  The subject can take no actions but is not considered helpless.  If the target succeeds at his save, he suffers the moderate Happiness effect (pg 39) or _Joyous Orgasmic Bliss_.  If he succeeds by 5 or more he is unaffected.

The target does not receive a new save each round and does not realize his his actions were unusual.  If someone points it out, they receive a save, with a +2 bonus.  _Costs:_ Strong Happiness 4 MP, Subtle Charm 3 MP, Range 1 MP.

*Joyous Orgasmic Bliss*
Charm Humanoid 5/Gen 0
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* 30 ft
*Duration:* 1 Minute
*Saving Throw:* Will Partial
*HD Threshold:* 10
The creature is filled with great joy.  The subject finds it difficult to take any aggressive action, suffering a -2 on weapon attack and damage rolls.  Others receive a +10 bonus to Diplomacy checks with the creature.  If the target succeeds at his save, he suffers the weak Happiness effect (pg 39).  If he succeeds by 5 or more he is unaffected.
The target does not receive a new save each round and does not realize his his actions were unusual.  If someone points it out, they receive a save, with a +2 bonus.  _Costs:_ Moderate Happiness 2 MP, Subtle Charm 3 MP.


----------



## Lela (Sep 27, 2005)

In Peter's mind, the following is the cruelist spell you can place on anyone.  He uses it only on those he really, really, hates.  And, thus far, that's no one.


*Onset of Ennui*
Charm Humanoid 7/Gen 2
*Total MP:* 9
*Range:* 30 ft
*Duration:* 10 Minutes
*Saving Throw:* Will Partial
*HD Threshold:* 14 HD
A feeling of the purest boredom overwhelms the target, causing them to lose interest in anything around them.  The creature is considered stunned and can't act, loses Dex to AC, and takes an additional -2 penalty to AC.

Creatures do not receive a new save each round.  If the target succeeds at his save by 5 or less, it is able to take mental actions only but still suffers the penalties listed above.  If it succeeds by more than 5, it is unaffected.  _Costs:_  Charm Daze (Strong) 4 MP, Subtle Charm 3 MP, Range 1 MP, Duration 1 MP.


Suggested variations include making the duration 1 hour (Listed MP+2), or 1 day (Listed MP+7).


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 28, 2005)

*grin* Cool.

Perhaps a little childish, but . . . *grin*


----------



## Lela (Sep 28, 2005)

RW, you understand the point entirely.

Anything in particular you like?


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

*Lela*, you're very fortunate to have a chance to use EoM in actual play.  I can't make spells because I have no casters to use them in-game.  I started this thread in hopes of alleviating this problem, but we'll see if anyone actually bites.

Meanwhile, I have one spell I can upload for your perusal.  It came up as a concept in my wicked brain and I'd like to hear what you think of it, *RangerWickett*.  

*Crystal Tomb*
Create Earth 1/Evoke Crystal 11/Gen 4
*Total MP:* 16
*Range:* Medium (150 ft.)
*Duration:* Ten minutes
*Area:* 10-foot radius circle
Edit: *Saving Throw:* Reflex half (see text)
This spell creates a sphere of solid stone six inches thick around the target creature or point, at the extent of the spell’s radius.  Creatures inside are trapped unless they break the earthen walls (hardness 8, hp 90 per 100 square feet of wall) or find some other means of escape.

The truly lethal aspect of the spell is the bladelike shards of crystal that fly back and forth through the room.  Any corporeal creature on the same plane of existence inside the tomb takes 2d6 points of piercing damage on the first round, and 1d6 points of piercing damage each subsequent round.  A Reflex save reduces the damage from any given round to half.
_Costs:_ 1 MP stone wall, 1 MP crystal evocation, 10 MP enduring damage, 2 MP range, 1 MP area, 1 MP duration.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2005)

*yawn* It's too early in the morning for me to be sure this is right, but you seem to have spent 1 MP on 'crystal evocation' for no real reason. The 'enduring damage' is inherently a crystal evocation, since you bought it with Evoke Crystal. So reduce the spell MP by one, and you'll have a nice death trap.

Of course, it's a trap that can be hammered through by a strong character fairly easily, especially at the level you can cast the spell, and the damage per round is fairly minimal, so it's not overpowered. I rather like it. I think it would make a nice puzzle sort of spell -- ha ha, you're trapped! What are you going to do about it? And when the PC escapes, he feels extra cool for having thwarted the spell.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Sep 29, 2005)

*He's right*

No, he's right - it's just not documented as clearly as it could be.

Create Earth 1 (Create the barrier)
Evoke Crystal 11 (1 extra damage, 10 enduring) - 2d6 damage
Gen 4 (Range 2, Duration 1, Area 1)


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

Bayonet_Chris said:
			
		

> No, he's right - it's just not documented as clearly as it could be.
> 
> Create Earth 1 (Create the barrier)
> Evoke Crystal 11 (1 extra damage, 10 enduring) - 2d6 damage
> Gen 4 (Range 2, Duration 1, Area 1)



Correct–sorry, I was following the naming convention from the EoM book itself, which lists the extra damage in the form of "[Element] evocation".  I wanted the spell to be 16 MP, so I upped the first-round damage by 1.  Also works nice for flavor.


----------



## Lela (Sep 29, 2005)

Quite the spell Genshou.  It even brought the boards down. 

Have you considered losnig that 1 extra damage die in favor of a mild Evoke side effect, such as knockdown* or, better yet, using an extra MP for Charm (Hold)*?

*Not near my book, so I'm not sure of costs.  I _think_ I'm right.


It occurs to me that a good name for Peter's version would be _Peter's Unpleasent Playhouse_.


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Quite the spell Genshou.  It even brought the boards down.
> 
> Have you considered losnig that 1 extra damage die in favor of a mild Evoke side effect, such as knockdown* or, better yet, using an extra MP for Charm (Hold)*?
> 
> ...



I've thought about it, but it didn't fit the spell theme I wanted.  Of course, anyone who finds where this spell was scrawled in blood on a cave wall by a dying mage (who had the spell turned on him by a former apprentice) is welcome to modify it for their own spellbook


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

Potor al-Jalur, once an apprentice to Rubeus Aldun, is not well known in the present, but where he is mentioned it is for his treachery upon mastering his former teacher's _Crystal Tomb_ spell.  What is not well documented is that he developed his own variation on the spell after becoming even more frighteningly powerful.

*Tomb of Crystal Ice*
Create Earth 1/Evoke Crystal 10/Evoke Ice 5/Gen 4
*Total MP:* 20
*Range:* Medium (150 ft.)
*Duration:* Ten minutes
*Area:* 10-foot radius circle
*Saving Throw:* Reflex partial (see text)
As Crystal Tomb, except that the spell does not deal extra damage on the first round, and a blast of cold can freeze in place those who fail their Reflex save on the first round.  Huge or smaller objects lose up to 10 points of hardness from becoming brittle due to the cold, and Medium or smaller creatures are encased in crystalline ice and are unable to move, effectively helpless, and begin suffocating unless freed.  A character may free themselves with a successful Strength check (DC 20).  Attempting to break free is a full-round action.  Since they are helpless, encased characters automatically fail subsequent Reflex saves against the spell's damage.

All effects of being frozen disappear when the spell's duration ends.
_Costs:_ 1 MP stone wall, 10 MP enduring crystal damage, 5 MP major ice side effect, 2 MP range, 1 MP area, 1 MP duration.


----------



## Lela (Sep 29, 2005)

So, the Elemental Side effects only ask for one save (on the first round).  But what about new creatures entering the area?

Thoughts?


----------



## Lela (Oct 5, 2005)

Some new spells thought up between classes.

*Death's Evanescent Sting*
Heal Humanoid 5/ Gen 0
*Total MP:* 5
*Range:* Touch
The target creature is restored to life.  It cannot have been dead for more than 10 minutes and, if the soul is unwilling to return the spell has no effect.  It has full hit points, vigor, general health (including the loss of all diseases it may have had in life), and MP/spells.  However, the trip back to the material world is a harsh one, and the target loses 1 level or, if it is already 1st level, it loses 2 points of Constitution permanently.

Creatures already living are cured for 1d6 damage with no other effects.  _Costs:_ Lesser Revive 5 MP

*One Handsome Lad*
Infuse Fire 11/ Gen 8
*Total MP:* 19
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 Day
Target gains a +10 enhancement bonus to Charisma.
_Costs:_	Enhance Ability Score 11 MP, 8 MP Duration.

*Peter's Beautiful Beneficence*
Charm Humanoid 7/ Gen 1
*Total MP:* 8
*Range:* 30 ft
*Duration:* 1 Minute
*Saving Throw:* Will Partial or Will Negates
*HD Threshold:* 14
The target is sent into an overwhelming Frenzy, gaining a +4 morale bonus to Strength and Constitution and a -4 to AC.  The creature can take no rational actions and attacks the nearest enemy.  If there are no foes left on the field, it attacks the nearest ally.  In addition, the caster may pick any creature or object that the target now considers a foe and is hostile towards—usually one of the target's allies is chosen.

If the target makes his saving throw by less than 5, he instead enters a lesser rage, gaining a +2 morale bonus to Strength and Constitution and a -2 to AC.  He will not attack any of his allies and is still capable of rational actions.  You can choose one creature or object that the target now considers a foe and is hostile towards, with the exception of any creature or object that it is considered Helpful towards.  In that case, the new attitude is Indifferent.
___________
Due to the nature of the secondary effect, this spell can be dangerous to cast, possibly giving your foes more of an advantage than a hindrance.  _Costs:_ Strong Anger 4 MP, Subtle Charm 3 MP, Range 1 MP.


_____________________________________________________


Hey RW, question on _Death's Evanescent Sting_.  


			
				EoM said:
			
		

> The "revive" usages of the Heal spell list have the same effect as _Resurrection_ in the core rules, resulting in a level loss or a loss of a point of Constitution.




_Resurrection_, in the 3.5 PHB, notes 2 pts of Con loss.  Is the difference an oversight or intentional?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 5, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Hey RW, question on _Death's Evanescent Sting_.
> 
> 
> _Resurrection_, in the 3.5 PHB, notes 2 pts of Con loss.  Is the difference an oversight or intentional?




An oversight. I think in 3.0 it was just 1 point of Con, and I did not notice the change.

Interesting spells, but sadly I can't comment on them now. I'm forcing myself to take a break from work, which means no posting after 6pm if I can avoid it. I was finding that I had no time for my own fiction writing, hanging out with friends, or housework.


----------



## Lela (Oct 5, 2005)

One more.  Genshou, I played around with your's a little.  I need to rewrite some of my portions for flow but I like it.  Wish I had Subtle Enchantment on it though.

*Peter's Unpleasant Playhouse*
Create Earth 1/Evoke Air 10/Charm Humanoid 2/Gen 3
*Total MP:* 16
*Range:* 30 ft 
*Duration:* Ten minutes
*Area:* 10-foot radius circle
*Saving Throw:* Reflex half (see text) and Will Partial/Negates
*HD Threshold:* 7
This spell creates a sphere of solid stone six inches thick around the target creature or point, at the extent of the spell’s radius. Creatures inside are trapped unless they break the earthen walls (hardness 8, hp 90 per 100 square feet of wall) or find some other means of escape.

The truly lethal aspect of the spell is the whirling tornado winds that whip back and forth through the room. Any corporeal creature on the same plane of existence inside the tomb takes 1d6 points of piercing damage each round, including the first. A Reflex save reduces the damage from any given round to half.

In addition, all humanoids trapped within the wall must make a Will save or be held in place, losing any Dexterity bonus to AC and suffering an additional -2 to AC.  They can still take purely mental actions but automatically fail any Reflex saves.  If the creature pases its Will save by 5 or less, it can take no actions but defends itself normally, including normal reflex saves.  The target may make an additional Will Save each round, moving down to the secondary effect if it passes or no Daze effect if it passes by more than 5 or passes while on the secondary effect. _Costs: _Create Stone Wall 1 MP, Enduring Air Damage 10 MP, Moderate Daze Effect 2 MP, Range 1 MP, Area 1 MP, Duration 1 MP.


----------



## Lela (Oct 6, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> An oversight. I think in 3.0 it was just 1 point of Con, and I did not notice the change.




I think it was too.  I assume, then, that 2 points of Con loss is more appropriate.  Changes made above.



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Interesting spells, but sadly I can't comment on them now.




Interesting?  Well, if you say so.  All three are rather straightforward uses of the individual seeds, as intended.  I'd say the names are well crafted but, other than that, I see them as pretty average.

Still, I'm wondering if I did _Peter's Beautiful Beneficence_ correctly.


----------



## Lela (Oct 6, 2005)

Double Post


----------

